# Corn Casserole



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I could have sworn there was a thread here on the subject but can't find it. So today I'm going to make this.









5 Ingredient Corn Casserole Recipe {with Jiffy Mix} - Tastes of Lizzy T


This no-fail corn 5 ingredient corn casserole recipe is versatile and bakes up into a savory side dish that will complement any meal.




www.tastesoflizzyt.com





I know I saw this on a forum somewhere cause I had all the ingredients on hand but never made it. Problem was I discovered this morning my sour cream was getting iffy. Stores closed, Oh what to do. Cook book says among other things 1 cup evap milk and 1 tablespoon vinegar or lemon juice. Let it clabber and sit till thickened, use. Glory be I have evap milk, why I don't know. So I get to make it later today. 

Innerweb says





__





Fret Not if You Don't Have Sour Cream, We Provide Substitutes


Sour cream is an extremely versatile dairy product that is used in dips, sauces, salad dressing, cookies, cakes, biscuits, etc. Here is a brief overview about some substitutes of sour cream.




tastessence.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I could have sworn there was a thread here on the subject but can't find it. So today I'm going to make this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always have evaporated milk on hand. It's what my mom used in potato soup. I got in the habit of keeping it up north in case I was snowed in.

Wish I'd made your casserole today.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My mom used to used 1 tsp vinegar and 1 tsp baking soda for the flavor of buttermilk. Similar. She used it for Buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I could have sworn there was a thread here on the subject but can't find it. So today I'm going to make this.


This'n?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> This'n?


Dat's de juan.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the recipe for baked corn our family makes.

1 (16 oz.) bag of frozen corn
1 can cream corn
salt & pepper to taste

2 or so sleeves of Ritz, Townhouse or similar crackers
1 stick of butter (not margarine)

Melt the butter in a saucepan. Remove from heat.
Crunch the crackers down to about pea-size and mix them in with the butter in the pan.
Set aside.

In an 8"x8" or larger baking dish, mix the frozen corn (it's okay if it's thawed) and
the cream corn together and add salt and pepper to taste.

Mix about a cup or so of the cracker mixture into the corn mixture.
Spread entire mixture evenly in the dish.
Spread the remainder of the crackers evenly on top of the corn

Bake at 350 degrees F for about 30-40 minutes or until the crackers are golden brown.
Baking time varies.

For a large family gathering, I use 32oz. of frozen corn and 2 cans of cream corn in a 9"x13" pan.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover - lots of people eat cornmeal mush, they just call it something different. Are you of Amish ancestry?









Mush (cornmeal) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





_"Ugali_, also known as _ugali_pap, nsima and nshima, is a type of maize flour porridge made in Africa. It is also known as ngima, obusuma, obuchima, kimnyet, nshima, mieliepap, phutu, sadza, kwon,gauli, gima, isitshwala, and other names.
‎Names · ‎History · ‎Varieties · ‎Similar dishes" Wikipedia, Ugali 🤣


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - lots of people eat cornmeal mush, they just call it something different. Are you of Amish ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gma2rjc said:


> This is the recipe for baked corn our family makes.
> 
> 1 (16 oz.) bag of frozen corn
> 1 can cream corn
> ...


we just get small sleeves of Ritz, not long sleeves like Saltines. Which do you use?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - lots of people eat cornmeal mush, they just call it something different. Are you of Amish ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scot Irish


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Scot Irish


Me, too. Scots-Irish & German, plus a million other little things.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I used the evap milk, lemon juice sub for sour cream. Different taste, slightly sweet. Next time I'll preheat the cast iron before filling, hopefully better results.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - lots of people eat cornmeal mush, they just call it something different. Are you of Amish ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IME pap doesn't really taste like cornmeal mush, I think because here in the states we typically use sweetcorn, and the corn over there isn't sweet. The pap is much less flavorful on its own.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> IME pap doesn't really taste like cornmeal mush, I think because here in the states we typically use sweetcorn, and the corn over there isn't sweet. The pap is much less flavorful on its own.


Interesting, Dutch in Ohio & Dutch in South Africa. 








Mielie Pap | Best Ever, No Fail Recipe - Lavender and Lime


I cannot have wors or mielie pap without a tomato and onion relish. This to me is the street food of my country. It symbolizes South Africa.




tandysinclair.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Me, too. Scots-Irish & German, plus a million other little things.


no German or other things.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, here it is ...








Corn Pudding


I want to make it. I’ve read several recipes on the net ...here are two. Whichever one I make - I want to add some chopped Jalapeños and chopped crispy bacon and top it off the last five minutes of baking with cheddar cheese. Here’s one recipe 1 can corn drained 1 can creamed corn 1 cup sour...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another recipe that I made recently...It was really good and easy. I plan on having this corn recipe a lot because it’s delicious and easy to make.

Korean Corn








Korean Cheesy Corn


Made this last week and it was easy and delicious. I substituted chopped jalapeño pepper for the chili pepper.




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> no German or other things.


 🤣 Have your DNA done. . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, here it is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I made it substituting cream and lemon juice for the sour cream, no jalapenos or bacon. It was delicious and the sour cream substitution gave a slightly different and sweeter taste.



Two Knots said:


> Here is another recipe that I made recently...It was really good and easy. I plan on having this corn recipe a lot because it’s delicious and easy to make.
> 
> Korean Corn
> 
> ...


I recall reading that one also.


----------

